# Your first day wit ur car, did u love it?



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

WELL i must say my name is gerald, i stay in detroit, southfield and various other cities in michigan from time to time. I HAVE a b13, 1994, 5 speed, black, LE, with factory tach, cruise, no power windows, or locks, but i'm happy as F&#k. i love this car, i took it up to 6k when my mom got out and that car suprised me. it wasn't as slow as i thought it would be. it's faster then my beretta or at least keeping up with it, why is that when it has 20 less hps, and like 60 less torque. besides my beretta was pretty broke. 

But when i saw it i was like AHHH!!!. I will try not to rice this out, cause i want it to look nice, and casual without looking to sport so i won't get pulled over all the time. it came with a spoiler, and se-r interior as it seems.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Wait until you drop in at least an SR20DE into it. If you thought your B13 is quick now, you are in for an even bigger surprise.

As for me, when I first got my SE-R way back in March 1991, There was no car under the price of $25,000 that could keep up and the only JDM car that was quicker was the 300ZX. That's what made the SER so special.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Actaully, the first day I saw my Sentra, I didn't want it. I wanted the white '91 GTi 16v on the lot, but it was too expensive. So I took home the little silver B13, and quickly fell in love with it's tossable nature, cool boxy lines, and uniqueness.

Sadly, though, it came upon hard times, and I have been forced to move on to something more reliable and more practical. My heart still lies with little boxy Nissans, though - I want to build a 510 next.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Ill put it like this. It was like 20 degrees outside and I had the T-tops off driving around!!


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

hahaha, that's how i feel,. i drove this puppy around for a while and then well i started trying to figure out what to do next.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

just wait till you put on your first intake
u will have a huge smile on your face whenever u floor it


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

this guy told me to get the intake and the exhaust to free up some hp's, so i think i'm going to. what's a good intake and exhaust combination?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hot Shot CAI
Greddy Cat-back
you can get a nice used greddy for around 300$
just check www.sr20deforum.com and www.se-r.net classifieds section
the SE-R greddy will fit the 1.6 with no probs, plus it is perfect with the 2" piping
and while you are at it add a Pacesetter or hotshot header and your car will be much much more fun to drive...o yeah dont forget about some springs too so u can handle...while u r at it might as well get some maintenance done around it first
how many miles do you have on it?


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

176k, i am a little afraid of modding with that many miles. i was really thinking about just getting a se-r engine dropped in first before i start modding, cause i don't kno what's going on with my engine. IT's a susposed to be highway miles, which i can beleive because where i'm getting this car from is minneosota, and since i've had it i've put over 200 miles on it, riding around that large as state. My mom told me some old guy used to drive it 300 miles everyother day or so or weekend or something, cause it's cleaner then a whistle, but it just has many miles on it. Should i get the sr20de, or should i just rebuild the ga16, or what?


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

and if the clutch goes out i might as well throw on the sweetest flywheel and clutch combo. can my stock 5 speed be used with the se-r's engine? or do i need another transmission as well.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

xher0 said:


> *and if the clutch goes out i might as well throw on the sweetest flywheel and clutch combo. can my stock 5 speed be used with the se-r's engine? or do i need another transmission as well. *


sorry but no the flywheel and clutch are not compatible


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Hotshot got the turbo kit out, try that out, they dynoed 200+ on the stock motor, quite strong for that Hp, didn't fall apart yet.
Chris 92 classic


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

where is hotshot, and i'm stuck between which engine to do up. If i do my engine up it'll probably need a rebuilding with all new parts on the inside cause it's really got a lot of miles, but i just got home from an 800 mile drive from minnesota, and dayumm, that car did a great job. i didn't have not one problem out of it, except for maybe it's time for new drum brakes. 

Other then that i'm extremely impressed with the way my car drove home. and it never heated up. 

sunny did you mean hotshot for the ga16? 200hps sounds good, i'll look into that. but how many do you get with the sr20? turboed? i guess one day i'll decide to try that search button. hehe.


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

The first time i drove my se-r was in an empty mall parking lot in Tampa. It was my test drive with my mechanic and I did a lap around the mall first. Then I started hamering it around corners. the next thing I know, the back end spins around. I was laughing the whole time, and my my mechanic wouldn't let me drive it back. I have luved this car since.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

the first day i had it i though it was fun... but i LOVED it when i started embarassing the smack-talking, ricey Honda boys from my HS.....


----------



## V.Putin (Apr 14, 2003)

The car I'm having now was bought as my mother's birthday gift(by daddy)in 1992. We had a real hard time picking a color. The choice were red, mica blue, yellow and black. After we drove around Bangkok to see how cars in those color look like, we finally choose blue(we kinda drove around and visit 6-7dealers just to see a car with color that we wanna see.)

First time I saw the car parking in my garage(11years ago), I just fell in love with it. I like the digital instrument panel and boy, the car came loaded with everything; power window, central locking, anti-theft system with remote control. It has everything my mom's previous car(B11 coupe)has, with a lot more luxuries.

I actually slept in the car one night. Just love it so much that I could sleep with it.

I have to wait another 7 years to have a chance to get my hands on it. It was a car I practiced my driving before I got a license. And the more I drive it, the more I like it. At first I was gonna throw GA16 away and put in the SR20 but I have read some articles about this 1.6L engine on the internet and I decided to let GA stay. I thought I'm gonna spice it up a little bit and look, now I won't trade it for any SR20.

11 years gone by, the car proves itself much reliable and very low maintainance cost. It also has impressive fuel consumption rate and yet fun to drive.

I think I'll keep it for another decade.


----------



## jimcat (Feb 19, 2003)

No. I was pretty dispointed when I sat in my B13 for the first time.

Then I got used to it. I love its noise now. I love its jump.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

V.Putin said:


> *At first I was gonna throw GA16 away and put in the SR20 but I have read some articles about this 1.6L engine on the internet and I decided to let GA stay. I thought I'm gonna spice it up a little bit and look, now I won't trade it for any SR20.*


Whatever you do, do not attempt to drive an SR20DE powered m/t B13. You *will* regret your decision to keep the GA16DE as the difference is like night and day.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

i want a sr20de, i just want to feel this so called difference but i guess i'll feel that soon.


----------



## V.Putin (Apr 14, 2003)

Sorry mate. I drove SR20DE m/t already and it almost..almost changed my mind but I didn't regret it that much since I have already prepared my mind for it. The engine capacity, the size of cylinders, much greater torque and horsepower. 

Can I make a short story longer?

The only thing that prevent me from getting an SR20DE is that I'm not in the US. Very few youngsters in my country have a heart for an N/A SR. That's probably while US drivers have a lot of toys for SR20 while I can't even find a header for SR20 here(Bangkok). Not to mention camshaft, flywheel, or aftermarket ECU. 
Moreover, the cost for SR20DE conversion is twice higher than to set a turbocharger on GA16. And believe it or not, adding about US$200 more to the cost for SR20DE will get you an SR20DET from Bluebird and $300more to get Pulsar's engine. 
So Thai teenagers have very limited knowledge about SR20DE. I have even heard one ding dong kid saying that SR20DE is slow and B16A is faster(I told him to get himself a ticket to US to see some cool stuff there. He probably changes his mind by now)

For myself, I love SR20DE but it is just that I think there's plenty of things to play with my GA16. Once I have enough fun with it, I'll be having fun with CA18DET and then it will be a time for SRs.


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

I have a sr20 and I live in Iceland (of all places)!!! It's really simple, you'll just have to order parts internationally.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

My first car was a B13 GA16 sentra. When I test drove my NX2000 for the first time it didnt feel that much more impressive. The SR20 and the GA16 ride the same to me stock. But when you start modding it is when you feel the differences IMO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

*First drive..*

I bought my 93 sentra se-r for $1250 w/129K miles from the original owner this past weekend to commute to and fro work with. I really didn't care that it was an se-r because I am spoiled by some serious sports cars Ive had in the past. I had no idea what se-r truly meant for this light little pocket rocket. It blew me away! 7500 rpm redline, just 500 short of my previous rsx type S redline! Wow does it pull through the rpms. Glued to the turns pretty decent, not quite like my modded out 97 integra, but definitely better than the 93 civic hatchback I had. Brakes? Wow. yeah it stops! 4 wheel disc is always nice. I had no idea my daily commuter for the cheapest possible price I could find would turn out to be a freakin blast! Just to make matters even better, it's a sleeper. Take a wild guess what car would get pulled by a cop after he hears tires burn, a 93 sentra, or a 97 integra? Hmm!? he wouldnt even look at the sentra! Econo grocery box on the outside, fun on the inside.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

well said...


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

is it wrong that I tongue kiss my intake and smack the tail pipe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

No, I was a nervous wreck... lol


----------

